# Friend Codes in Signature



## Hehe Moo (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi guys!

Its me again, your friendly neighbourhood GBAtemp.net noob. xD 

Ok onto the question. How do I put my FriendCodes into my sig? I've seen people with it, and I too, would like to post mine into my sigs. 


Thx!

~Hehe Moo.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 12, 2008)

well one way would be to go into your profile and input friends codes there
then take a screen cap of the FC and icon, do a cut and copy of the FC then save it as a pic then upload it then just insert the link into your sig


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 12, 2008)

Go here


----------



## zidane_genome (Oct 12, 2008)

http://jdbye.mtveurope.org/fcmaker.php

First you have to add your FC's on gbatemp here... click the WiFi Codes button under your post to start adding!


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 12, 2008)

guess thats a lot faster


----------



## zidane_genome (Oct 12, 2008)

plus, when you update your FC set on here, the graphic automatically changes... just tested it... lol


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey guys...

Not sure if this is happening for anyone else.. but how come my friend codes in my sig suddenly disappeared?


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Nov 2, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Hey guys...
> 
> Not sure if this is happening for anyone else.. but how come my friend codes in my sig suddenly disappeared?


I am having the same problem. Also I can't get into the friend code database I am getting an IPS Driver Error.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 2, 2008)

Pimpmynintendo said:
			
		

> Hehe Moo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


havent tried going in to edit mine but mine arent showing up in my signiture either.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 2, 2008)

GBAtemp's friend code thingy is apparently broken, so jdbye's friend code thingy can't get friend codes from GBAtemp's friend code thingy, so the friend code thingy in your sigs doesn't have any friend codes. 

Tell Costello or Narin about it.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 2, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> GBAtemp's friend code thingy is apparently broken, so jdbye's friend code thingy can't get friend codes from GBAtemp's friend code thingy, so the friend code thingy in your sigs doesn't have any friend codes.
> 
> Tell Costello or Narin about it.


Instead of telling us to tell them, why cant you do it eh?


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 2, 2008)

Because I don't care.


----------

